# Advertise Your Website Here



## fishfreaks

If you have a website related to fish you may feel free to advertise it here. Please do not respond to the posts, just stop by these sites and enjoy yourself


----------



## TheOldSalt

help to get my new forum up and running

http://forumcircle.com/fishthings

cheers

for all you fish freaks and fishing freaks lets get posting

(not completed but can still post in topics that are up and running)

if you become a member use the same user name so that i can reffer back to this forum
tell people about it

*NOTE:* This is from a member named tropicaldom. This website is *NOT* connected in any way to me, TheOldSalt. I just cut & pasted the message to this thread where it belongs.


----------



## Osiris

Are you sure it doesnt relate to you? 


I would like to advertise:

www.fishforums.com

For all you wisconsinites out there, your local site is here:

www.wiscichlidforum.com

www.gcca.net

www.midwestcichlid.com 

Minnesota fishkeepers:
www.minnfish.com

Iowa Fishkeepers:

www.iowaaquaria.com

^^^^^they put out a cool magazine online too!

Last but not least, mine and a couple friends just a lil group thing on yahoo via emails:

Aquarium Fish Lovers

(click on link)


----------



## flamingo

[edit] HAHAHAHHAHAHAAA


----------



## Fishfreak21

www.aquriacentral.com :hi: 
(When its up  )


----------



## conaquavict

Hi guys I have a brand new fish forum (Aquatica) up and running
about a month now, I would really appreciate it if you could take
a moment to click on the link and check it out...
Aquatica!
You will be made very welcome at Aquatica, and please feel free
to add a link in your sig back to here.
Cheers, Mike.


----------



## angelpimp

*My Site in WI!*

Here is my site. Please stop on by and take a look. Let me know what you think!

www.angelpimp.com

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## Guest

Here's mine, its somewhat new with only a few members so come on over and join, and if you don't mind when you register please use the same name you use on here so that I know what people are from here.
http://s11.invisionfree.com/The_Fish_Forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## Guest

*Fish Info*

Fish info forums Please check it out and tell me what you think. All you experts and begginers out there please register to learn and teach.

http://s14.invisionfree.com/Fish_Info/index.php <---click Thanks everyone!!

Tim


----------



## BIT01

This is my site. It's got nothing to do with fishhttp://www.sa-planet.colvillian.com

It's still under construction


----------



## Nippyfish

My Betta splenden website is Nippyfish.net.

It's just informational... non-commercial.


----------



## CyberSpike

http://anarchy.freeinfosociety.com

My blog. Its pretty much about anything I'm working on or doing at the time, so when something fishy comes up it will probably be posted on there.


----------



## BIT01

lol it's amazing how most everyone from the fis has hosting from other fis members isn't it ryan.


----------



## Guest

What are you talking about bit? Whats a fis?


----------



## Guest

a fish enthusiast website

http://www.swfas.net/


----------



## Reefneck

Brand New Rockin Reefs site! Posters needed. Please check it out. I plan to make this the next ReefCentral dedicated to Reef Keeping only.

Links will be provided for additional support to this site. 

http://www.miumu.com/phpbb/reefkeepers.html


----------



## Puffer Pita

www.thepufferforum.com
www.dwarfpuffers.com
www.aquaticpredators.com
www.wetwebmedia.com


----------



## Anonymous

*My Website*

I've been at this for a while, but a virus problem has kept me from updating till last weekend. The site is back up and running, and even has a new lay out. I'm still making adjustments, and probably will be for some time, but articles are posted as anything happens in my tanks worth speaking of.

I hope you enjoy it, and feel free to email or PM me with any comments or suggestions.

Larry


----------



## Reefneck

***Bump***


----------



## Puffer Pita

http://www.aquatic-terrors.com Great site for all sorts of predatory and community fish, as well as snakes and other reptiles and inverts!


----------



## jasno999

I was told by fish_doc that I could post my website here. I have a new board that was started just a few months ago. I have some ideas of where I want to take it and the information I want to add to it. Right now we find it hard to attract new members and are looking for ways to do so. I don't know if advertising thru Google or another search engine is the way to go but we need to find a way to get the board to show up on the search engines.

I am also hoping that as time goes by we will be able to create a very detailed and useful articles section on the page. The hope is that the information in this section will be very useful to people and it will help attract members.

Another note is the fact that we are more than just fish. There are links for dogs, cats, rodents and reptiles. So there are other things to talk about.

If you want to come check us out please feel free. The address is:

www.AquariumFriends.com


----------



## Puffer Pita

*Free online database*

2,300 aquatic vets, 110 diagnostic labs, etc. www.aquavets.com


----------



## Cichlid Man

Thanks for sharing


----------



## redzebra24

http://www.8studios.lewisoft.net/


----------



## Fishypoo

*www.Tropicaloceanreef.com*

Check out www.Tropicaloceanreef.com. We sell saltwater fish, corals, and inverts. Free shipping available.:fish: :fish:


----------



## AquaGirl

My website is www.freewebs.com/aquasphere It is not complete.


----------



## Cory Lover

Hi everyone,  

Me and my internet fish friend have made a new fish site. It started over two monthes ago.....but sadly about a month ago the server had issues and we lost most of our info....so we are rebuilding. This forum is for all ages....experts or beginners. We even have a forum for monster fish and inverts/vivariums, to go along with all our other community fish boards. 

I know its quite small, but we are working hard on trying to make it grow. Please check it out and give it a shot.....it may be small but it has alot of heart .

Heres the link: www.thefishquestforums.freeforums.org (we our getting our own domain soon).

Also.....we are looking for maybe one or two moderators....if you are interested please PM me here or there.

Have a nice day!

CL


----------



## DancingBetta

CL- I'm a member there and its a great forum. It just needs a few members... and more mods. Please join peeps!


----------



## redpaulhus

mostly a place for me to post some of the articles and handouts I've written for club newletters, club meetings, and LFS use:
www.redpaulhus.com


----------



## Cory Lover

Cory Lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Me and my internet fish friend have made a new fish site. It started over two monthes ago.....but sadly about a month ago the server had issues and we lost most of our info....so we are rebuilding. This forum is for all ages....experts or beginners. We even have a forum for monster fish and inverts/vivariums, to go along with all our other community fish boards.
> 
> I know its quite small, but we are working hard on trying to make it grow. Please check it out and give it a shot.....it may be small but it has alot of heart .
> 
> Heres the link: www.thefishquestforums.freeforums.org (we our getting our own domain soon).
> 
> Also.....we are looking for maybe one or two moderators....if you are interested please PM me here or there.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> CL


We have more forums and a new logo! 

CL


----------



## Steve155

Hello, i have just recently created a fish forum. It is completed with only a few tweeks needed. Looking for members now. only 1 registered. It would be a real help if you register.. even if you don't plan on using my site, just so i can get a few members on the counter, that would be great.

Heres my forum: http://fishkeepers.20.forumer.com

(www will not work please use link.)

ps: sign my shout comment box on portal page.


Thanks!


----------



## fballguy

Here is my site: http://www.freshwaterfanatics.com/

It's had its ups and downs. Big down came recently when I was out of state for a job and had no access to a computer for over a month, the site basically turned into a ghost town of forums. I recently started trying to get it going again, but I need a little help, so please go check it out.


----------



## jtsaquatics

here is mine http://www.jtsaquatics.com


----------



## Guest

*A Awesome Fishforum*

EASY TO BECOME A MOD!

http://s3.invisionfree.com/fishforum/


----------



## Cory Lover

Cory Lover said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Me and my internet fish friend have made a new fish site. It started over two monthes ago.....but sadly about a month ago the server had issues and we lost most of our info....so we are rebuilding. This forum is for all ages....experts or beginners. We even have a forum for monster fish and inverts/vivariums, to go along with all our other community fish boards.
> 
> I know its quite small, but we are working hard on trying to make it grow. Please check it out and give it a shot.....it may be small but it has alot of heart .
> 
> Heres the link: www.thefishquestforums.freeforums.org (we our getting our own domain soon).
> 
> Also.....we are looking for maybe one or two moderators....if you are interested please PM me here or there.
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> CL


Looking for one mod again. PM if interested.


----------



## Guest

www.aquariumland.piczo.com is awesome go there now!


----------



## ikermalli

Hello all, I am going to be starting up a forum and I need some site admins and mods. Anyone want to help out with this? The name is going to be aquarium expertise, and I want it to live up to the name, if you think you want to be a mod or admin just post on here, also tell me what your expertise is. Also when I have enough mods and admins I will pm you the site address then we can discuss the parts of the website and stuff.


----------



## ikermalli

my website is aquariumexpertise.freeforums.org


----------



## ikermalli

I am still looking for a mod or two, I need one or two for our Saltwater section, my website is in my signature


----------



## kbjunior8

http://phatfish.freeforums.org/ is the site. It is about fish and if your new or experienced this is the site for you. If you have lots of questions they will be answered. The first 3 people are admins and the next 6 are mods. Please and thankyou for joining my site. I promise this will be a wonderful experience for all you fish lovers.

oh sorry the first 5 will be mods my mistake


----------



## Guest

Moving to the appropriate area...

Also deleting posts from previous area to clean it up a bit...


----------



## kbjunior8

thanks scuba kid sorry for the mistake anyways ya its http://phatfish.freeforums.org/


----------



## kbjunior8

pretty nice site


----------



## hbalagh

Two weeks ago I bought my first saltwater tank today I started up a new site (blog and forums)

http://www.aquatichobbyist.com/
http://www.aquatichobbyist.com/forum/

would love to have ya over will need some moderators


----------



## Ricker

Cool hbalagh. I have been to that website before just skiped over it was looking for some info. But I registered so I am with ya.


----------



## SBDTHUR

*My Website*

Lol, I know I'm not supposed to advertise on here and I will probably get yelled at. But I'd just like to show you guys my work. And if your looking for hosting ill give anybody on here a discount, on-top of my already really low prices...
*The Hosting Boss*


----------



## HTML.Coder

*Visit My site and I will visit yours!!!*

MY WEBSITE IS:

HTML.Coder's Forums


----------



## jamesandmanda

SBDTHUR said:


> Lol, I know I'm not supposed to advertise on here and I will probably get yelled at. But I'd just like to show you guys my work. And if your looking for hosting ill give anybody on here a discount, on-top of my already really low prices...
> *The Hosting Boss*


damn jut bought webspace yesterday


----------



## HTML.Coder

MINE IS:
aquaticlife *It is really new*, im only one, so the more the members, the more the activness, and the more the posts!!!


----------



## GuppyLord0314

*Come and Join*

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Fish_Club/


----------



## sig556

Great post thanks for the sites.


----------



## Pareeeee

My Fish Forum site - plz help it get up and running! http://theloveoffish.freeforums.org/index.php


----------



## StripesAndFins

Just started it. http://aquanet.freeforums.org/index.php feel free to join


----------



## lohachata

www.aquauniverse.org


----------



## redpaulhus

I just relaunched this site, so there's not a ton of info up there yet (and I'm using this as a prototype for a proposed re-launch of my local clubs website, so depending on what software I'm testing, the site layout may change fairly often)

http://redpaulhus.com


----------



## Lewisoboy007

*My Fish Forum*

I have my own fish forum! Would anybody Like to join?

www.thefishforum.tk

Why not try to be the first Fish Fanatic!


----------



## lohachata

i wonder how many aquarium hobby websites there are..


----------



## AJS

*Pets Mania - Pet Forums & Pet Photos*















​
Pets Mania is a friendly forum where you can chat about your pets, get advice and share your knowledge and experience. We are a new forum and always looking for more members to join and contribute to the community.

If you have a passion for pets then please join and share some pictures of your pets, join in the existing discussions and start some new ones.

There's space to chat about all types of pets; dogs, cats, horses, rabbits, rodents, birds, fish & reptiles. So whatever pets you have there's somewhere to talk about them. Paritcipation is, and always will be, 100% free.


----------



## Cory Lover

I think there was a thread designed for sharing your own website.... http://www.fishforums.com/forum/water-hole/18199-advertise-your-website-here-3.html


----------



## chocolatecrunch

*Check out my site~*

Hey guys.
I've been doing triple the research on oranda goldfish (It looks like their brains are growing out of their heads!) and I created a website on how to care for them...Might sound stupid to create a website on dumb old _carp_ ,but I really enjoy them.
I'm still revising and editing so I would love to know what all you think! It's mainly the basics and all but I think I would like someone to give me feedback.....
The spelling and grammer is a bit (ok, pretty bad!) rough but I still need to go over everything and change spelling.

*http://fancygoldfish.webs.com/*


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Hellooooo?


----------



## Blue Cray

I dont think anyone cares, tbh you pissed way too many people off.


----------



## pinetree

Blue Cray, no need to be harsh.

Chocolatecrunch, have some patience. It's a holiday weekend in the US and a lot of people are busy or away. I took a quick glance and my first impression is you need to clean up your spelling and grammar. Also, I'd add more photos of orandas to make it more colorful and appealing. One of my favorite things about goldfish is their bright colors.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

pinetree said:


> Blue Cray, no need to be harsh.
> 
> Chocolatecrunch, have some patience. It's a holiday weekend in the US and a lot of people are busy or away. I took a quick glance and my first impression is you need to clean up your spelling and grammar. Also, I'd add more photos of orandas to make it more colorful and appealing. One of my favorite things about goldfish is their bright colors.


Thanks! That's all I needed =D 

I didn't need any crap from you, Blue Cray. I didn't do anything to you and I just wanted some friendly advice. Thanks for posting anyway, Blue Cray and PineTree.


----------



## Tallonebball

Yeah def spelling and grammer. And just overall making it look a little more professional. Its just a little project though so idk how much time you want to put in it.


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah def spelling and grammer. And just overall making it look a little more professional. Its just a little project though so idk how much time you want to put in it.


It's my first website I ever made so it isn't that good...Like I said though, I'm still trying to add and take away things and I definatly agree that I need to work on spelling, grammer, and making it look professional =D


----------



## conradd

Nice job. Might get one myself.


----------



## StripesAndFins

Its not a fish forum, but I own http://fictionlovers.org


----------



## Cory Lover

This thread hasn't been active for a few months but thought I could post anways.

Anyhow, me and my friend run an aquarium forum called Aquatic Passion (which is part of the Animal-World network, a huge mega pet website). The forum has been running for almost two years and we have:

-Over 1,000 members.
-An active, knowledgeable community.
-Reliable, helpful staff.
*-A great, easy access chat room that shows who is in chat!*
-A database of articles and fish profiles.
-A Photo of the Month Contest with the winner every month recieving a $25 giftcard of their choice.
-And this year, we will be having a Photo of the Year contest, *with hundreds of dollars worth of prizes!*

Come check us out!

*Aquatic Passion Forums*


----------

